
37signals Releases Backpack Financial Numbers - unfoldedorigami
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/863-the-new-backpacks-first-24-hours
======
spolsky
if you're really determined to figure out their revenue, work your way
backwards from their 9 employees. Most software companies take in
$100,000-$200,000/yr per employee per year in top line revenue.

~~~
wisernow
Excellent point. My guess is that they could be a bit higher, up to 300K per
employee (that would be a somewhat exceptional, I grant you). $300K estimate
would give $2.7 million per year.

------
alaskamiller
my random guesses for their revenue:

\- basecamp: $550,000/yr

\- signal vs noise (jobboard + deck): $200,000/yr

\- backpack: existing + new customers = $100,000/yr

\- highrise: $100,000/yr

\- campfire / writeboard / ta-da list: $75,000/yr

\- get real book: $75,000, span of its entire publication run

37s is at least a 1 mil a year company

~~~
stillmotion
I think Basecamp makes boat loads more than we realize. That's why they're so
secretive about the numbers.

~~~
pius
Or quite the opposite.

------
stillmotion
Misleading title. They only shared the numbers from yesterday.

~~~
jrsims
Well, they are financial numbers aren't they?

~~~
dcurtis
Misleading by omission.

Should be"releases financial numbers... for yesterday."

------
redorb
37signals / basically the google of the SAAS model.

~~~
martin
Isn't Google the Google of the SaaS model?

